# Any BRK.A holders attending/had attended annual BRK meeting?



## jkool (10 May 2006)

With BRK annual meeting scheduled for this weekend I was wondering if any of you guys here have ever attended and if you wouldn't mind to share your "insiders" experience here?

I have read lots of reports about the event but I thought it may be interesting to hear it from "horse's mouth" if you know what i mean.

Thanks


----------

